# Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

*Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Hallo!


Ich habe gestern Abend mal wieder eine Sendung zum Thema gesehen. In der Sendung "Maischberger" wurde darüber diskutiert. U.a. war auch Karl Lauterbach zu Gast. 
Mit Homöopathie wird sehr viel Geld verdient, obwohl eine Wirksamkeit nicht nachgewiesen werden kann.
Es wird z.B. damit geworben,  das es keine Nebenwirkungen gibt. Das ist ja auch kein Wunder, denn die Lösungen sind so stark verdünnt, dass man  kaum noch Inhaltsstoffe nachweisen kann.
Sogar die Krankenkassen übernehmen dafür teilweise (freiwillig) die Kosten. Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann. Woanders fehlt das Geld für wichtigere Sachen.

Globuli und guter Glaube - Homoeopathie auf dem Pruefstand - ZDFmediathek

Homoeopathie – Wikipedia

Studien haben gezeigt, das wohl eine Besserung der Beschwerden eintreten kann, was aber mit einem Placebo gleichzusetzen ist. Dann kann man genauso gut etwas anderes ohne Wirkung einehmen, man muß nur Glauben das eine Wirksamkeit vorhanden ist.
Ich sage ja nicht das pflanzliche Extrakte allgemein wirkungslos sind. Nur sogenannte Globulis schon.
Und ich frage mich ob das berechtigt ist, wenn damit hohe Gewinne erzielt und den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird.
Aber vielleicht wollen die Menschen daran glauben?

Gegenüber sogenannten Heilpraktikern bin ich auch skeptisch. Jeder kann so einen Beruf ohne spezielle Ausbildung ausüben.

Heilpraktiker – Wikipedia

Ich will damit nicht sagen das alle Heilpraktiker Scharlatane sind. Aber ich vertraue eher richtigen Ärzten.
Und Medikamenten welche eine nachweisbare Wirkung haben. Natürlich mit dem Wissen das sie auch Nebenwirkungen verursachen können.
Vernünftig ist es natürlich mit so wenig wie möglich auszukommen. Aber manchmal kommt man in Situationen wo man sie nehmen muß und eine verlässliche Wirksamkeit sogar lebenswichtig ist.
Oder wenn man chronisch krank ist, dann ist man halt darauf angewiesen.

Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## RtZk (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Es gibt keinen wissenschaftlichen Beweis für die Wirksamkeit, das ist Geldmacherei und der gleiche Müll wie "Entgiftung" und das Gelaber über "Elektorsmog". 
Etwas anderes als der Placeboeffekt ist das nicht, was da "hilft". Abgesehen davon nur weil etwas vorher genommen wurde, muss es nicht der Grund für die Heilung sein.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Das ZDFzoom kam im Januar schon mal. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch kein Wunder, denn die Lösungen sind so stark verdünnt, dass man  kaum noch Inhaltsstoffe nachweisen kann.



Es können zum Teil überhaupt keine Wirkstoffe nachgewiesen werden. Ich würde sagen, die Hersteller haben die sich gleich gespart.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Natürlich wirkt der Blödsinn nicht im klassischen Sinne. Er wirkt ggf. deswegen weil der ders schluckt dran glaubt. Ist doch super wenn dadurch Krankheiten verschwinden die ggf. aus dem gleichen grund entstanden sind.

Wenn jemand fest genug daran glaubt dass er schlechter schläft wenn Vollmond ist oder ähnliches (was genauson Quatsch ist wenn man nicht grade das Mondlicht im Gesicht hat beim Versuch zu schlafen) kann er diese "Krankheit" ja gerne mit dem Glauben daran beseitigen dass ein Globuli mit einem Pikogramm Quecksilber pro Kilopackung dagegen wirkt.
Beides ist völliger Stumpfsinn - aber wenns funktioniert und die person besser schläft - why not.

Natürlich könnte man das gleiche Problem dadurch beseitigen dass man die Person davon überzeugt, dass ein (nicht sichtbarer) Mond keinerlei Einfluss auf das Schlafvermögen hat. Es gibt aber Personen bei denen das quasi unmöglich ist - da ists wesentlich einfacher irgendnen Scheiß zu verkaufen und zu sagen "das hilft dagegen". Klappte im Mittelalter schon mit irgendwelchem Quacksalberzeugs und funktioniert bei der passenden Zielgruppe noch heute. UNd heute hats den Vorteil gegenüber damals, dass das Homöopathenzeug keine Nebenwirkungen hat. Früher war eher du wurdest (trotzdem) gesund oder du stirbst dran.


----------



## RtZk (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> UNd heute hats den Vorteil gegenüber damals, dass das Homöopathenzeug keine Nebenwirkungen hat.



Das stimmt nicht so ganz, wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege ist kürzlich jemand gestorben, weil er irgendein zusammengemixstes Zeug von einem "Heilpraktiker" genommen hat, die das lustigerweise auch noch dürfen.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ZDFzoom kam im Januar schon mal.


Ja hatte die eben per Google gefunden. Aber gestern lief auch noch Maischberger zum Thema.


Mal ein Beispiel was mir gerade so einfällt aus dem Computerbereich: Es wird eine Antivirenprogramm verkauft was überhaupt keine Viren erkennt.
Das wäre sofort Betrug!

Bei Homöopathie finde ich es insgesamt noch schlimmer da es um die menschliche Gesundheit geht. Klar wird keinem damit (direkt) geschadet, aber geholfen auch nicht. 
Nur das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Heilpraktikerzeug ist ja keine Homöopathie (oder?).
Also ich kenne Homöopathen Zeug nur als irgendwelche Kügelchen die praktisch (und manchmal sogar faktisch) völlig wirkstoffrei sind. Aber nagel mich da nicht fest, ich bin auf dem Gebiet der Esoterik ziemlich wenig bewandert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht so ganz, wenn ich nicht ganz falsch liege ist kürzlich jemand gestorben, weil er irgendein zusammengemixstes Zeug von einem "Heilpraktiker" genommen hat, die das lustigerweise auch noch dürfen.



Nicht Homöopathie mit anderen Formen von Quacksalbertum durcheinander bringen!


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Heilpraktikerzeug ist ja keine Homöopathie (oder?).


Doch Heilpraktiker können die verordnen/anbieten, weil sie nicht verschreibungspflichtig sind.

Heilpraktiker – Wikipedia


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Darum gehts nicht, es geht darum dass Homöopathie (keine Nebenwirkung da keine Wirkung) was anderes ist als selbstgebasteltes Schlangenöl (weiß der Himmel was das anstellt) vom Praktiker.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Darum gehts nicht, es geht darum dass Homöopathie (keine Nebenwirkung da keine Wirkung) was anderes ist als selbstgebasteltes Schlangenöl (weiß der Himmel was das anstellt) vom Praktiker.


Die bieten verschiedene Sachen an.

Apropos Schlangenöl: die chinesische traditionelle Medizin mag ich auch nicht. Dafür müssen (geschützte) Tiere leiden und sterben.
Die haben größtenteils auch keine Wirksamkeit.


----------



## RtZk (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Heilpraktikerzeug ist ja keine Homöopathie (oder?).
> Also ich kenne Homöopathen Zeug nur als irgendwelche Kügelchen die praktisch (und manchmal sogar faktisch) völlig wirkstoffrei sind. Aber nagel mich da nicht fest, ich bin auf dem Gebiet der Esoterik ziemlich wenig bewandert.



Keine Ahnung, für mich sind diese Quacksalber alle die Gleichen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Es gibt sogar Globuli die gegen Aberglaube und Naivität helfen. 

3 mal täglich vor dem Gebet einnehmen und die Heilung ist gewiss


----------



## Poulton (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Homöopathie ist ein anderer Ausdruck des Stollschen Satzes: Magie ist Physik durch wollen.
(Muss man wissen!)


----------



## XT1024 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Natürlich wirkt der Blödsinn nicht im klassischen Sinne. Er wirkt ggf. deswegen weil der ders schluckt dran glaubt. Ist doch super wenn dadurch Krankheiten verschwinden die ggf. aus dem gleichen grund entstanden sind.


Falls oder wenn der Kram _funktioniert_, ist das ja chic.
Aber Wasser, Alkohol und Milchzucker (oder was auch immer) für lt. Wiki 595 verdammte Mio. € im Jahr 2015. 

Ich habe gerade mal gesucht und 10 g von dem Hokuspokus für 7 € gefunden. 700 €/kg - mein lieber Schwan. 1 kg Silber kostet 434 €, 1 kg Milchzucker 6 €.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAIrLseST0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



XT1024 schrieb:


> mein lieber Schwan. 1 kg Silber kostet 434 €, 1 kg Milchzucker 6 €.



Gewinnspannmen von mehreren 1000%. Läuft bei denen.
Die besten Geschäftsmodelle sind schon seit Menschen gedenken die, wo man den Dummen das Geld aus den Taschen zieht.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lässt sich 1:1 auf die Homöopathie übertragen. Von mir aus soll jeder glauben (und schlucken), was er will, aber es ist ein Unding, dass das von den Krankenkassen bezahlt wird.


----------



## efdev (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Na wenigstens ist die Quacksalberei mit Homöopathie nicht direkt schädlich wie sowas YouTube


----------



## shootme55 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Die Quacksalberei kann aber schädlich werden wenn diese selbsternannten Heiler behaupten sie könnten richtige Krankheiten behandeln und dadurch eine schulmedizinische wirksame Therapie verzögert eingesetzt oder gar verhindert wird. Deshalb halte ich nichts von  Homöopaten und Heilpraktikern. Wenn ein richtiger Arzt so ein Zeugs verschreibt weiss er dass er ein Placebo einsetzt, aber diese Flacherdler und Sternzeichendeuter glauben auch noch an die wirksame Therapie von Aids mit Vitamin C.

Mich wundert bei dem Thema fast dass noch keiner von denen die 4 Säfte-Lehre wieder aus der Schublade geholt hat um es als uraltes Wissen zu veemarkten...


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Headcrash schrieb:


> U.a. war auch Karl Lauterbach zu Gast.



Lauterbach hat doch schon am Anfang alles gesagt. Es gibt keine wissenschaftliche Studie, die belegt, dass das irgendwelche Wirkungen hat.
Es ist das gleiche wie beim Placebo Effekt -- man muss halt dran glauben.


----------



## taks (12. April 2019)

*AW: HomÃ¶ophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Die Quacksalberei kann aber schädlich werden wenn diese selbsternannten Heiler behaupten sie könnten richtige Krankheiten behandeln und dadurch eine schulmedizinische wirksame Therapie verzögert eingesetzt oder gar verhindert wird.



Oder so: Brueggen: Tod von Krebspatienten: Heilpraktiker aus Brueggen muss vor Gericht
Alternativmedizin bei Krebs: Gefaehrliche Esoterik - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Von mir aus soll jeder glauben (und schlucken), was er will, aber es ist ein Unding, dass das von den Krankenkassen bezahlt wird.


Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Dafür wird Geld verschwendet und woanders für wichtige Therapien und Medikamenten fehlt es.



shootme55 schrieb:


> Die Quacksalberei kann aber schädlich werden wenn diese selbsternannten Heiler behaupten sie könnten richtige Krankheiten behandeln und dadurch eine schulmedizinische wirksame Therapie verzögert eingesetzt oder gar verhindert wird.


Das halte ich auch für sehr bedenklich. Und gefährlich!



Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist das gleiche wie beim Placebo Effekt -- man muss halt dran glauben.


Hatte ich ja Anfangs geschrieben.


----------



## Bongripper666 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Gegenüber sogenannten Heilpraktikern bin ich auch skeptisch. Jeder kann so einen Beruf ohne spezielle Ausbildung ausüben.


So sehr ich den Ansatz des Threads verstehen kann, bin ich leider mit diesem Satz auch gleich wieder draußen. Wie viele Heilpraktiker kennst du persönlich? Hast du im Ansatz eine Vorstellung davon, welchen immensen Bereich dieser Beruf abdeckt? Wie viele Spezialisierungen es gibt? Das es Heilpraktiker gibt, die nichts mit Homöopathie zu tun haben und ohne Pillen und Globuli arbeiten? Nein, Nein, Nein....
Das gilt auch für fast alle anderen hier. Nicht den blassesten Schimmer haben und mit einem Teilaspekt eine ganze Berufsgruppe verteufeln. Ich gratuliere!

P.S. Ich bin rein zufällig mit einer Heilpraktikern - die ohne Homöopathie und Pillen arbeitet - verheiratet und kenne mich daher bestens in diesem Umfeld aus. Ja, es gibt schwarze Schafe, die gibt es aber überall. In den Medien und am Stammtisch (da gehört auch Maischberger hin) reicht der Horizont nur leider nicht so weit.

P.P.S. Homöopathie ist im Titel falsch geschrieben

P.P.P.S. Ich bin aus gutem Grund schon länger dafür, dass man sich das Wahlrecht erarbeiten muss. Dürfte bei Einigen hier dann wohl eng werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie denkt ihr darüber?


Dummen Menschen darf man das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Das gehört sich im Kapitalismus so.
Ich baue gerade wieder Kupferresonatoren, die gegen Depressionen helfen, weil sie die Gehirn-
taktung in Einklang bringen. Muss man natürlich auf  jedes Gehirn genau abstimmen. Das ist mit 
999,-€ eines der Schnäppchen, die ich verkaufe.



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> P.P.P.S. Ich bin aus gutem Grund schon  länger dafür, dass man sich das Wahlrecht erarbeiten muss. Dürfte bei  Einigen hier dann wohl eng werden.


Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## taks (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> P.S. Ich bin rein zufällig mit einer Heilpraktikern - die ohne Homöopathie und Pillen arbeitet - verheiratet und kenne mich daher bestens in diesem Umfeld aus. Ja, es gibt schwarze Schafe, die gibt es aber überall. In den Medien und am Stammtisch (da gehört auch Maischberger hin) reicht der Horizont nur leider nicht so weit.



Ausser einer Person hat in diesem Thread ja niemand etwas gegen Heilpraktiker im Allgemeinen 
Es geht ja Grundsätzlich um die teilweise nicht vorhandene Wirksamkeit von angewendeten Behandlungen vom Heilpraktikern die ja auch du nicht bestreitest.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> So sehr ich den Ansatz des Threads verstehen kann, bin ich leider mit diesem Satz auch gleich wieder draußen. Wie viele Heilpraktiker kennst du persönlich? Hast du im Ansatz eine Vorstellung davon, welchen immensen Bereich dieser Beruf abdeckt? Wie viele Spezialisierungen es gibt? Das es Heilpraktiker gibt, die nichts mit Homöopathie zu tun haben und ohne Pillen und Globuli arbeiten? Nein, Nein, Nein....
> Das gilt auch für fast alle anderen hier. Nicht den blassesten Schimmer haben und mit einem Teilaspekt eine ganze Berufsgruppe verteufeln. Ich gratuliere!


Ich war  vor über 20 Jahren auf drängen meiner Mutter mal bei einen Heilpraktiker wegen psychischer Probleme.  Da war ich auch nur einmal. Das hat mir gereicht. 
Ich kenne auch aus meinen Bekanntenkreis welche die schon mal bei Heilpraktikern waren.
Das alle Heilpraktiker Scharlatane sind habe ich nirgendwo geschrieben. 
Außerdem hatte ich einen Wikipedia Artikel verlinkt. Da steht ja alles drin.



> P.S. Ich bin rein zufällig mit einer Heilpraktikern - die ohne Homöopathie und Pillen arbeitet - verheiratet und kenne mich daher bestens in diesem Umfeld aus.


Das ist doch schön für dich.



> P.P.S. Homöopathie ist im Titel falsch geschrieben


Ich habe es gerade nochmal überprüft. Finde da keinen Fehler.



> P.P.P.S. Ich bin aus gutem Grund schon länger dafür, dass man sich das Wahlrecht erarbeiten muss. Dürfte bei Einigen hier dann wohl eng werden.


Was soll denn der Spruch?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dummen Menschen darf man das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Das gehört sich im Kapitalismus so.


Nur zieht sich das durch alle Bevölkerungs - und Bildungsschichten. Das sind nicht nur dumme Menschen.


*Edit:* Ich hatte doch nicht im ersten Beitrag den Artikel zu Heilpraktikern verlinkt. Muß ich vergessen haben.
Geändert!
Ich habe meine Aussage auch entschärft.


----------



## shootme55 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> ...Wie viele Spezialisierungen es gibt? Das es Heilpraktiker gibt, die nichts mit Homöopathie zu tun haben und ohne Pillen und Globuli arbeiten? Nein, Nein, Nein....
> Das gilt auch für fast alle anderen hier. Nicht den blassesten Schimmer haben und mit einem Teilaspekt eine ganze Berufsgruppe verteufeln. Ich gratuliere!
> 
> P.S. Ich bin rein zufällig mit einer Heilpraktikern - die ohne Homöopathie und Pillen arbeitet - verheiratet und kenne mich daher bestens in diesem Umfeld aus. Ja, es gibt schwarze Schafe, die gibt es aber überall. In den Medien und am Stammtisch (da gehört auch Maischberger hin) reicht der Horizont nur leider nicht so weit....



Ich bin Baumeister, und ich darf nur Gebäude planen und errichten weil ich die dafür notwendige langjährige Ausbildung und Praxis nachweisen kann und ebenso eine entsprechende Haftpflichtversicherung haben muss. Somit kann ein potentieller Kunde relativ sicher sein dass Gebäude von mir nutzbar sind und ich im Schadfall haftbar bin. Bei uns sprechen wir hier von einem streng reglementierten Gewerbe. 
Sich einfach "Baupraktiker" zu nennen und selbes Gewerbe auszuführen (auch wenn es nur spezialisierte Teilbereiche umfasst) ist ohne einen ähnlichen Befähigungsnachweis nicht möglich, einfach um "schwarzen Schafen" zuvor zu kommen. 
Ich behaupte nicht dass dein Ehepartner ein Hochstapler oder Ähnliches ist, aber persönlich finde ich dass alles was Sicherheit, Gesundheit und Leben betrifft sehr wohl einer gewissen gewerblichen Reglementierung bedarf, und da zähle ich Heilpraktiker sehr wohl dazu. Sollte dem deiner Meinung nach nicht so sein entzieht sich der Sinn dahinter. Oder haben Heilpraktiker einen Befähigungsnachweis und Versicherungen zu erbringen? Wenns so ist nehme ich alles zurück. Bei Ärzten ist es so...

Dieses Phänomen gibt es aber mehrfach. Um einen Anzug zu schneidern brauchst eine Meisterprüfung, für einen Fallschirm schneidern musst du (rein gewerberechtlich) nur deinen Namen buchstabieren können. Ist ein Extrembeispiel.

Im Übrigen, wenn man mal den Sarkasmus mancher hier wieder ein bissl ernster betrachten darf: Wahlrecht erarbeiten, gehts euch noch gut? Überlegt mal ernsthaft welche Konsequenzen es nach sich ziehen würde. Ihr beschreibt einen grundlegenden Widerspruch zu republikanisch-demokratischen Grundsätzen. Wahlrecht ist zum Glück im Prinzip ein Grundrecht Mündiger, und kein Previleg der Eliten. Erst kommen Bildungstests, dann Wählerregister, und über Kurz oder Lang Parteibücher, die das Wahlrecht reglementieren. Das hatten wir alles schonmal....

Ich denk das war genug OT

Edit: Muss mich ein wenig korrigieren: Bei uns in Österreich ist das ganze Heilpraktikertum nach deutscher Definition (mit staatlicher Erlaubnis) so und so verboten. Eine Zulassungsprüfung gibt es in Deutschland dafür aber. Wie umfangreich diese ist kann ich aber unmöglich beurteilen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur zieht sich das durch alle Bevölkerungs - und Bildungsschichten. Das sind nicht nur dumme Menschen.



Nur weil jemand höhere Bildung, wie u.a. Abitur und ggf. Studium, genoßen hat heißt das nicht zwangsläufig das er nicht relativ dumm sein kann. Einem höheren Abschluss zu erwerben hat in Teilen nur eingeschränkt etwas mit ausgeprägter Intelligenz zu tun, als zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil damit sich notwendige Informationen merken / einprägen zu können (was im Zweifelsfall immer noch für mindestens einen schlechten bis mittelmäßigen höheren Abschluss reicht).


----------



## taks (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dummen Menschen darf man das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Das gehört sich im Kapitalismus so.
> Ich baue gerade wieder Kupferresonatoren, die gegen Depressionen helfen, weil sie die Gehirn-
> taktung in Einklang bringen. Muss man natürlich auf  jedes Gehirn genau abstimmen. Das ist mit
> 999,-€ eines der Schnäppchen, die ich verkaufe.



Oder machs wie WeightWatchers.
Streiche alles Fett aus Lebensmitteln, ersetze es durch Zucker und verkaufe es überteuert an Millionen von Menschen die das Gefühl haben, dass sie damit abnehmen.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand höhere Bildung, wie u.a. Abitur und ggf. Studium, genoßen hat heißt das nicht zwangsläufig das er nicht relativ dumm sein kann. Einem höheren Abschluss zu erwerben hat in Teilen nur eingeschränkt etwas mit ausgeprägter Intelligenz zu tun, als zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil damit sich notwendige Informationen merken / einprägen zu können (was im Zweifelsfall immer noch für mindestens einen schlechten bis mittelmäßigen höheren Abschluss reicht).


Naja, ein gewisses Maß an Intelligenz hat man dann eigentlich schon. Und es ist ja nicht nur Gedächtnisleistung, sondern auch die Fähigkeit komplexere Aufgaben lösen zu können.
Vielleicht könnte man "dumm" auch durch "naiv" ersetzen. 
Aber ist Gläubigkeit per se naiv? Wäre wieder ein anderes Thema. Es gibt ja auch genug Akademiker welche an Gott glauben.


----------



## shootme55 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, ein gewisses Maß an Intelligenz hat man dann eigentlich schon. Und es ist ja nicht nur Gedächtnisleistung, sondern auch die Fähigkeit komplexere Aufgaben lösen zu können.
> Vielleicht könnte man "dumm" auch durch "naiv" ersetzen.
> Aber ist Gläubigkeit per se naiv? Wäre wieder ein anderes Thema. Es gibt ja auch genug Akademiker welche an Gott glauben.



Ich glaube der Glaube an eine übergeordnete Existenz hilft uns Menschen, unabhängig vom IQ oder Bildungsstand, die eigene Existenz zu akzeptieren wie sie ist. Ein ständiges hinterfragen des eigenen Seins und deren Endlichkeit würde sehr viele von uns vermutlich in den Wahnsinn treiben, und somit lebt es sich mit dem Glauben an einen höheren Sinn des Ganzen und einer Weiterführung der eigenen Existenz in einer höheren Ebene eben für viele besser. Ebenso schaffen Glaubensrichtungen ein Gefühl der Einigkeit und Verbundenheit, wie es selten anderen Gruppen gelingt. Somit haben Religionen (unabhängig davon ob es einen oder mehrere Götter gibt) genauso wie Placebos und Globuli ihren Zweck und Daseinsberechtigung bei richtigem Einsatz.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Somit haben Religionen (unabhängig davon ob es einen oder mehrere Götter gibt) genauso wie Placebos und Globuli ihren Zweck und Daseinsberechtigung bei richtigem Einsatz.


Ich stimme dir im Großen &Ganzen zu. Aber Placebos und Globulis dürften meiner Meinung nach nicht von den Krankenkassen bezahlt werden.


----------



## shootme55 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Wenns ein Arzt verschreibt und es wirkt, wiso nicht? Soll ich bei Hypochondern wirkstoffhaltige Präperate mit Nebenwirkungen einsetzen? Auch diese Menschen brauchen leider Hilfe. Ich weis das klingt jetzt völlig überzogen, aber wenn ich die Krankenkassenbeteiligung von Placebos beende, ist es gut möglich dass diese auch nicht mehr wirken, und die Verschreibung von wirkstoffhaltigen Präperaten notwendig wird, was Nebenwirkungen verursachen kann.  
Nebenbei werden richtige Medikamente vermutlich auch teurer sein.


----------



## Krolgosh (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Ich sag mal so ich bin dem ganzen Thema gegenüber auch sehr vorsichtig und skeptisch. Vorallem diese Zuckerkügelchen, können mir gestohlen bleiben. 

Ich hatte allerdings vor knapp 22 Jahren ein  Erlebnis mit einem Heilpraktiker. Meine Schwester, damals 5 Jahre alt, litt unter Nierenbluten. Sie war in der Uniklinik Regensburg und es war den Ärzten ein Rätsel was das Bluten auslöst. Meine Mutter war dementsprechend verzweifelt und hat so ziemlich alles probiert was helfen könnte, so sind wir eben an die Kontaktdaten eines Heilpraktikers geraten. Dieser hat sich meine Schwester angeschaut, seine "Messungen" gemacht (fragt mich nicht genau was das alles war, ich kenn mich damit einfach nicht aus). Danach hat er gefragt ob er uns Zuhause besuchen und das Zimmer in dem meine Schwester schläft ansehen dürfe. Dann kommt nun der Teil wo wir wohl alle mit den Augen rollen würden.. der Gang mit der "Wünschelrute".
Er hat gemeint das unter dem Zimmer, besser gesagt unter dem Bett, irgendeine Ader verläuft und ob es sein könnte ob da im Keller die Heizöltanks sind. War tatsächlich so... Wir sollten das Bett verschieben und die Tanks mit einer Folie abdecken. Was soll ich sagen, 1 Woche später haben die Nieren wieder normal gearbeitet und zu bluten aufgehört. 

Danach ging meine Mutter natürlich immer noch relativ regelmäßig zu ihm, einfach zur Kontrolle. Einmal konnte sie nicht und mein Opa ging mit, der hat sich aus Interesse auch einmal "Durchmessen" lassen. Er hatte bis dahin keinerlei Beschwerden gehabt, der Heilpraktiker meinte aber das er Werte bekommen hat die nicht normal sind, aus der Darmgegend und mein Opa sich unbedingt bei einem Arzt richtig durchchecken lassen sollte. Ende vom Lied war, bei der Anschließenden Untersuchung wurde Darmkrebs festgestellt.


Ich bin dem ganzen Thema gegenüber immer noch extrem skeptisch... weil es sich eben für mich nicht "erklären" lässt, und man eben auch von soviel Mist hört was das Thema Heilpraktiker und Homöophatie betrifft. Aber die zwei beschriebenen Erlebenise sind genauso zu 100% passiert, und für mich nach wie vor nicht zu erklären. Es können zwei große Zufälle gewesen sein... aber Nachdenklich stimmt mich das immer noch.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Glaube an eine übergeordnete Existenz hilft uns Menschen, unabhängig vom IQ oder Bildungsstand, die eigene Existenz zu akzeptieren wie sie ist.



Da Problem ist weniger der Glaube selbst, sondern die angeblichen Vertreter von Gott, die sich selbst für von Gott berufen halten und ihre mittelalterlichen Gesellschaftsvorstellungen verbreiten. 
Abschottung oder Aufbruch? - ZDFmediathek





Krolgosh schrieb:


> Er hat gemeint das unter dem Zimmer, besser gesagt unter dem Bett, irgendeine Ader verläuft und ob es sein könnte ob da im Keller die Heizöltanks sind. War tatsächlich so... Wir sollten das Bett verschieben und die Tanks mit einer Folie abdecken.



Wobei man da eher mal schauen sollte, ob da irgendwelche Dämpfe o.ä. austreten. Die ganzen PAKs wie Toluol oder Naphatlin können durchaus Organschäden verursachen. 


			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toluol schrieb:
			
		

> Toluol verursacht Nerven-, Nieren- und möglicherweise auch Leberschäden.





			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naphthalin schrieb:
			
		

> Naphthalin kann die roten Blutzellen schädigen. Beim Einatmen kann es zu Schleimhautreizungen, Kopfschmerzen und Übelkeit, Erbrechen und Verwirrtheitszuständen führen. Bei Einnahme führt es zu Magen-Darm-Störungen, Atemlähmung, Krämpfen und Tremor. Es ist trotz seiner geringen Löslichkeit in Wasser stark wassergefährdend (WGK 3).[1] Eine Schädigung der Augenhornhaut, der Leber und Nieren ist möglich.





			
				http://www.merckmillipore.com/INTERSHOP/web/WFS/Merck-DE-Site/en_US/-/EUR/ShowDocument-File?ProductSKU=MDA_CHEM-108325&DocumentId=200511.3438.Appl&DocumentType=APPL&Language=DE&Country=NF&Origin=PDP schrieb:
			
		

> Mineralöle sind Gemische aus langkettigen oder aromatischen Kohlenwasserstoffen. Sie sind wenig löslich in
> Methanol. Die Wasserbestimmung nach Karl Fischer erfordert deshalb die Zugabe von Lösungsvermittlern.
> Für leichte Öle eignen sich langkettige Alkohole. Zur Lösung schwerer Öle werden Toluol, Xylol oder
> Chloroform zugesetzt.



Der Wunderheiler hat also eventuell durch jahrelange Erfahrung zusammenhänge erkannt, ohne die dahinterliegenden chemischen und toxikologischen Grundlagen zu kennen. Deshalb hat man halt mal die naturwissenschaftlichen Studiengänge eingeführt. 

Wobei das mit der Wünschelrute eh so eine komische Sache ist. Es hat bei mir auch schon mit zwei abgeknickten Metallstäben und einer Wasserader funktioniert, ohne dass ich wusste wo die Ader ist, noch was da passieren soll. Aber dafür gibt es   bisher noch keine wissenschaftlichen Modelle.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Wenns ein Arzt verschreibt und es wirkt, wiso nicht? Soll ich bei Hypochondern wirkstoffhaltige Präperate mit Nebenwirkungen einsetzen? Auch diese Menschen brauchen leider Hilfe. Ich weis das klingt jetzt völlig überzogen, aber wenn ich die Krankenkassenbeteiligung von Placebos beende, ist es gut möglich dass diese auch nicht mehr wirken, und die Verschreibung von wirkstoffhaltigen Präperaten notwendig wird, was Nebenwirkungen verursachen kann.
> Nebenbei werden richtige Medikamente vermutlich auch teurer sein.


Ich kenne die Preise nicht. Aber andere Medikamente welche helfen könnten werden nicht zugelassen. Z.B. soll Methadon bei Krebs helfen. Und das nachweisbar.
Aber es wurde bis heute nicht zugelassen. 



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Danach ging meine Mutter natürlich immer noch relativ regelmäßig zu ihm, einfach zur Kontrolle. Einmal konnte sie nicht und mein Opa ging mit, der hat sich aus Interesse auch einmal "Durchmessen" lassen. Er hatte bis dahin keinerlei Beschwerden gehabt, der Heilpraktiker meinte aber das er Werte bekommen hat die nicht normal sind, aus der Darmgegend und mein Opa sich unbedingt bei einem Arzt richtig durchchecken lassen sollte. Ende vom Lied war, bei der Anschließenden Untersuchung wurde Darmkrebs festgestellt.


Ich war mal vor ca 12 Jahren bei einen ganz "tollen" Arzt mit bestimmten Beschwerden (Schwitzen, Unruhe, Herzrasen etc).   Der hatte nebenbei auf traditionelle chinesische Medizin  gesetzt.
Der meinte meine "Meridiane" durchmessen zu müssen. Hatte nichts gefunden.
Danach habe ich mir einen anderen Allgemeinmediziner gesucht und der hat als erstes das Blut untersucht. Diagnose: Schilddrüsenüberfunktion.
Dann habe ich passendes Medikament dafür bekommen. Allerdings mußte die Schilddrüse nach ein paar Jahren entfernt werden weil da Knoten drinne waren.
Jetzt habe ich eine Unterfunktion und muß immer L-Thyroxin hochdosiert nehmen. 
Deswegen bin ich u.a. gegenüber alternativen Heilmethoden so skeptisch.


----------



## Krolgosh (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Ja wie gesagt... ich bleib dem Thema selbst gegenüber skeptisch. Vlt gibt es logische Erklärungen dafür, für mich bisher aber nicht nachzuvollziehen. 



> Wobei man da eher mal schauen sollte, ob da irgendwelche Dämpfe o.ä.  austreten. Die ganzen PAKs wie Toluol oder Naphatlin können durchaus  Organschäden verursachen.



Auch durchaus richtig, weiß ich aber eben nicht ob es in der Situation anzuwenden wäre. Zimmer im ersten Obergeschoß, Mineralöltanks im Keller... 1 Woche später hat sich die Funktion der Nieren wieder normalisiert. 

Wie Headcrash auch sagte, es kann natürlich ein großer Zufall gewesen sein... aber im Hinterkopf bleibt das doch immer irgendwie noch hängen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Preise nicht. Aber andere Medikamente welche helfen könnten werden nicht zugelassen. Z.B. soll Methadon bei Krebs helfen. Und das nachweisbar.
> Aber es wurde bis heute nicht zugelassen.



Liegt daran, dass da noch Studien durchgeführt werden müssen. Das dauert und muss jemand bezahlen. 
Die Pharmaindustrie hat da nicht viel Interesse dran, weil Methadon sehr billig ist. 

Da bräuchte es halt mehr unabhängige Finanzierung der Unikliniken.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Wie Headcrash auch sagte, es kann natürlich ein großer Zufall gewesen sein... aber im Hinterkopf bleibt das doch immer irgendwie noch hängen.


Sorry, ich hatte den Teil wieder rauseditiert weil ich gesehen hatte das DKK007 versucht hat dafür eine logische Erklärung zu finden.

Aber dieses Wasseraderzeugs mit Wünschelruten, da bin ich ganz skeptisch. Dann könnte man sich genauso gut einen Aluhut aufsetzen.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber dieses Wasseraderzeugs mit Wünschelruten, da bin ich ganz skeptisch.



Es funktioniert halt auch nicht bei jedem. Manche können es mit den Metallstäben, manche mit einem Haselzweig und mache gar nicht. Der Sensor ist halt der Körper, die Geräte sind nur die Zeiger. 
Die Anlage dafür scheint aber vererbbar zu sein, was aber durchaus auch mit der evolutionären Entwicklung der anderen Sinnesorgane vergleichbar ist. 

Wenn man an Fledermäuse denkt, die Ultraschall wahrnehmen oder Vögel, die sich am Erdmagnetfeld orientieren können, gibt es so einige interessante Sensoren die der Mensch nicht hat.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es funktioniert halt auch nicht bei jedem. Manche können es mit den Metallstäben, manche mit einem Haselzweig und mache gar nicht. Der Sensor ist halt der Körper, die Geräte sind nur die Zeiger.
> Die Anlage dafür scheint aber vererbbar zu sein, was aber durchaus auch mit der evolutionären Entwicklung der anderen Sinnesorgane vergleichbar ist.


Kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen. Hast du dafür Quellen und Belege? Ich habe das hier gefunden



> Die Wünschelrute ist ein zumeist Y-förmig gegabeltes, aus einer Astgabel oder gebogenem Draht gefertigtes Instrument, das in der Hand eines sogenannten Rutengängers auf Anziehungskräfte oder Ausstrahlungen von Erzen und Metallen, Wasseradern, geologischen Verwerfungen oder verborgenen Gegenständen im Erdreich reagieren soll. Diese Vorstellung wurde erstmals im Spätmittelalter dokumentiert, *konnte jedoch noch nie wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen werden. *Die Lehre von solchen angeblichen Strahlungswirkungen heißt Radiästhesie.



und



> In den Naturwissenschaften besteht heute der Konsens, dass die behaupteten physikalischen Wirkungszusammenhänge nicht existieren.Das Ausschlagen der Wünschelrute oder vergleichbarer Pendelinstrumente wird stattdessen oft als der Effekt eines ideomotorischen Prozesses erklärt (Carpenter-Effekt), bei dem die mentale Vorstellung einer bestimmten Bewegung unbewusste Bewegungsimpulse in denjenigen Muskeln auslöst, die zur Ausführung der Bewegung erforderlich sind.


Quelle: Wuenschelrute – Wikipedia




> Wenn man an Fledermäuse denkt, die Ultraschall wahrnehmen oder Vögel, die sich am Erdmagnetfeld orientieren können, gibt es so einige interessante Sensoren die der Mensch nicht hat.


Das ist aber ganz was anderes.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man an Fledermäuse denkt, die Ultraschall wahrnehmen oder Vögel, die sich am Erdmagnetfeld orientieren können, gibt es so einige interessante Sensoren die der Mensch nicht hat.



Weil er sie auch nicht braucht. Die Evolution packt ja nicht was in ein Lebewesen, das er nicht braucht.
Wozu z.B. sollten wir Infrarotstrahlung sehen können? Wozu Ultraviolett? Infraschall brauchen wir auch nicht. Und fliegen können wir auch nicht.


----------



## shootme55 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Ich hatte mal so einen Fall mit Mietern: Ein Mieter hat vor Bezug seine Wohnung mit der Wünschelrute untersucht und in der Außenwand eine Wasserader gefunden, die ihm das schlafen unmöglich macht. Ein anderer Mieter hat gemeint dass ist Blödsinn, es handelt sich dabei um einen Energiemeridian. Ein dritter ist ausgezogen weil aufgrund der starken Elektrosmogbelastung ein verweilen in der Wohnung nicht möglich war. Ursache waren aber keine Elektrogeräte, sondern der Wasserzähler, der per Funk ablesbar war. Sein dabei angelegtes Bluerooth-Headset hat ihn nicht beeinträchtigt. Klingt alles nach ziemlichen Unfug oder?
Dafür hat ein Kollege mal einen Wasserabsperrhahn zubetoniert. Der Deckel hat 15cm Durchmesser, die Betonplatte darüber 70m2, der Wünschelrutengänger hat ihn auf Anhieb 10cm genau gefunden....


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Woran ich aber glaube das Strahlungen uns beeinflussen können und Krankheiten verursachen können. Z.B. Elektrosmog.
Bei radioaktiver Strahlung ja sowieso. Da ist ja nachgewiesen das die Krebs und Mutationen  verursachen kann.

Auch besteht der Verdacht das Strahlung von Handys Krebs verursachen kann:
Wie gefaehrlich ist Handystrahlung? | Apotheken Umschau
Allerdings gibt es da Studien und Gegenstudien. Genau weiß man das wohl noch nicht.

Röntgenstrahlung kann auch gefährlich sein. Deswegen sollte man nicht zu oft geröntgt werden. Und muß dabei Bleischürzen tragen.


----------



## Poulton (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Infraschall brauchen wir auch nicht.


Brauchen nicht wirklich, aber manche Menschen haben ein sehr gutes Gehör: Infraschall - Der Mensch hoert tiefer als gedacht (Archiv)
Unhoerbarer Laerm - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Dafür hat ein Kollege mal einen Wasserabsperrhahn zubetoniert. Der Deckel hat 15cm Durchmesser, die Betonplatte darüber 70m2, der Wünschelrutengänger hat ihn auf Anhieb 10cm genau gefunden....



Und genau dafür ist es halt interessant. Bei unserem Brunnen war der Bohrer auch vorher mit dem Haselzweig gelaufen und hatte dann genau an der stelle gebohrt, wo sich zwei Wasseradern kreuzen. Selbst letzten Sommer war immer genug Wasser drin. 
An diese Energielienen beim Schlafen glaube ich auch nicht dran.



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil er sie auch nicht braucht. Die Evolution  packt ja nicht was in ein Lebewesen, das er nicht braucht.




Aber diese Entscheidungen passieren nicht bewusst. Es werden einfach zufällige Mutationen ausgebildet und dann hat das Lebewesen entweder eine bessere oder schlechtere Anpassung, was sich direkt auf die Überlebensrate auswirkt.
Wenn sich die Umwelt ändert, was in den letzten 100 Jahren in allen Bereichen sehr rasant passiert, sind auch andere Anpassungen nötig und möglich. Die Frage ist halt, passieren die Anpassungen schnell genug, oder stirbt eine Art vorher aus. Der Mensch explizit inbegriffen.

Anpassung kann übrigens auch heißen den Lebensraum zu wechseln.


----------



## Johnny05 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Homöophatie ? Hör mir auf mit dem Driss , sorry aber diese sogenannten "Heilpraktiker" sind doch alles Scharlatarne , die diese Pseudo - Medizin anbieten . Jeder Doof kann sich "Heilpraktiker" in Deutschland nennen , der einen Hauptschulabschluss hat und mindestens 25 Jahre alt ist . 

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## shootme55 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil er sie auch nicht braucht. Die Evolution packt ja nicht was in ein Lebewesen, das er nicht braucht.
> Wozu z.B. sollten wir Infrarotstrahlung sehen können? Wozu Ultraviolett? Infraschall brauchen wir auch nicht. Und fliegen können wir auch nicht.



Es ist wohl eher umgekehrt. Es werden nicht vorteilhafte Eigenschaften einfach hinzugefügt, sondern störende Eigenschaften werden aussortiert. Von daher wäre es für mich schon erklärbar dass manche Menschen über ein genetisch vererbbares Feingefühl für bestimmte Wellen und Schwingungen verfügen, das aber evolutionär nicht aussortiert wurde, weils diese Strahlungen und Wellen in der Natur kaum gibt. Ich könnt mir vorstellen dass so manche Steinzeitfamilie ausgestorben wär wenn dauernd der Mann gesagt hätte er kann gerade nicht weil in der sicheren Höhle liegt eine elektromagbetische Strahlung die Migräne erzeugt und de Koitus verhindert. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und genau dafür ist es halt interessant. Bei unserem Brunnen war der Bohrer auch vorher mit dem Haselzweig gelaufen und hatte dann genau an der stelle gebohrt, wo sich zwei Wasseradern kreuzen. Selbst letzten Sommer war immer genug Wasser drin.



In meiner Heimat die auch und finden Wasseradern wo der Brunnen dann angeblich nicht versiegt. Aber bei uns gibts eine flächige wasserführende mehrere Meter dicke Lockergesteinschicht mit einer Ausdehnung von ein paar km2, da kann man garnicht daneben graben. Die Kunst wär da eher, in 5 meter Tiefe ein trockenes Fleckchen zu finden.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Von daher wäre es für mich schon erklärbar dass manche Menschen über ein genetisch vererbbares Feingefühl für bestimmte Wellen und Schwingungen verfügen, das aber evolutionär nicht aussortiert wurde, *weils diese Strahlungen und Wellen in der Natur kaum gibt.*


Wenn dann eher umgekehrt: weil es sie gibt!
Sonst würde keine Sensibilisierung/Anpassung stattfinden.
Es gibt Menschen die sind unstrittig sensibler als andere und nehmen mehr oder eher Dinge wahr. 
Aber die haben auch nur begrenzte Sinnesorgane wie andere, da sind wir biologisch alle gleich.



> Ich könnt mir vorstellen dass so manche Steinzeitfamilie ausgestorben wär wenn dauernd der Mann gesagt hätte er kann gerade nicht weil in der sicheren Höhle liegt eine elektromagbetische Strahlung die Migräne erzeugt und de Koitus verhindert.


Nur das es damals wohl kaum elektromagnetische Strahlung gab.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nur das es damals wohl kaum elektromagnetische Strahlung gab.



Doch: Natuerliche elektromagnetische Wechselfelder (Forschungsstiftung Strom und Mobilkommunikation)


----------



## shootme55 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Wenn ich in einem Zählerraum stehe wo an der Wand 60 Wohnungsanschlüsse hängen bekomm ich auch Schwindelgefühle und ein drückendes Gefühl in den Beinen. Rein physikalisch kann ich mir das auch ein bissl erklären da wir alle mit Wasser gefühlte Eiweisschläuche sind. Und da könnten schon manche sensibler drauf reagieren und andere weniger. Dafür brauch ich kein extra Sinnesorgan, ich hab im ganzen Körper Nervenenden verteilt, alles wird gut feucht gehalten. In einer normalen Wohnung merke ich nichts. 
Und dass in der natur alle möglichen Arten von Strahlung vorkommen habe ich ja auch gesagt, nur nicht so häufig...

Warum macht hier jetzt jeder aus "kaum" gleich "nichts" ??!


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch: Natuerliche elektromagnetische Wechselfelder (Forschungsstiftung Strom und Mobilkommunikation)


Das ist mir bewußt. Auch z.B. das Erdmagnetfeld.

Aber heutzutage, ist die vom Menschen verursachte Strahlenbelastung, um ein vielfaches höher.


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Ist auch auf der einen Grafik im Link zu sehen, wo man die Signale von der Netzfrequenz des Stromnetzes und der Bahn in der Messung mit drin hat.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Es ist wohl eher umgekehrt. Es werden nicht vorteilhafte Eigenschaften einfach hinzugefügt, sondern störende Eigenschaften werden aussortiert. Von daher wäre es für mich schon erklärbar dass manche Menschen über ein genetisch vererbbares Feingefühl für bestimmte Wellen und Schwingungen verfügen, das aber evolutionär nicht aussortiert wurde, weils diese Strahlungen und Wellen in der Natur kaum gibt. Ich könnt mir vorstellen dass so manche Steinzeitfamilie ausgestorben wär wenn dauernd der Mann gesagt hätte er kann gerade nicht weil in der sicheren Höhle liegt eine elektromagbetische Strahlung die Migräne erzeugt und de Koitus verhindert.



Die Sonne strahlt das gesamte elektromagnetische Spektrum ab. Egal ob Radiowellen, Infrarot, sichtbares Licht oder eben Röntgenstrahlung. Auf der Erde haben sich eben die Lebewesen für das angepasst, was für sie von Vorteil ist.
Das gleiche gilt ja für radioaktiven Zerfall, der auf der Erde ständig vorkommt. Auch daran hat sich das Leben angepasst.
Klar, ich will auch nicht neben einer Magnetspule hocken, die mal eben 8 Tesla raushaut. Aber ich würde es nicht übertreiben. 
Ich kann auch wunderbar bei Vollmond pennen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einem Zählerraum stehe wo an der Wand 60 Wohnungsanschlüsse hängen bekomm ich auch Schwindelgefühle und ein drückendes Gefühl in den Beinen.


Das sind normale und wissenschaftlich beschriebene Wirkungen. Zu Wechselfeldern finde ich gerade nichts, aber schon statische Magnetfelder erzeugen eindeutige Wirkungen. Was an dieses Wirkungen allerdings "heilen" soll, bleibt ein Geheimnis der "Quacksalber".





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.lfu.bayern.de/strahlung/emf_messung_bewertung/doc/seminar_vortrag_uni_wue_122007.pdf


----------



## DKK007 (12. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Schau mal auf Folie 8. Da steht nicht umsonst was von Stimulation. Man kann halt bestimmte Nerven oder Muskeln anregen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Es hat nicht ganz direkt mit Homöopathie zu tun aber ich finde durchaus das doch irgendwie auch Ablehnung von Impfungen gut zur Thematik passt, daher packe ich nachfolgendes mal mit hier rein:
*
Kontraste: Masern-Epidemie - Wie Impfgegner und Impffaule das Leben von Kindern in Gefahr bringen / ARD / 10:02 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxDj9gIWVpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auffällig, gerade im grünen Wählerklientel scheinen sich vermehrt Impfgegner zu finden und auch B90 Die Grünen als Partei & deren Vertreter scheinen der Verpflichtung zur Impfung nicht viel abgewinnen zu können.
Gut, ist jetzt auch nicht so als könnte einen das letztlich irgendwie überraschen, nur weil die Sch*eiße grün statt braun gefärbt ist bleibt es halt am Ende immer noch Sch*eiße.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es hat nicht ganz direkt mit Homöopathie zu tun aber ich finde durchaus das doch irgendwie auch Ablehnung von Impfungen gut zur Thematik passt, daher packe ich nachfolgendes mal mit hier rein:


Natürlich, die Gruppen überschneiden sich. Die Ablehnung von wissenschaftsbasierter Medizin nimmt zu, dafür geben die Menschen  in Deutschland Milliarden für Quacksalber aus, die ihnen allen möglichen Brimborium andrehen. Es gibt, wie gute Osteopathen, in dem Bereich durchaus ernstzunehmende Helfende, die sinnvolle und valide Diagnosen treffen und ja, die Beschränkung vieler Mediziner auf ein Fachbereich ist nicht optimal, ebenso die wegen Zeitmangel fehlende umfassende Anamnese und die psychologische Betreuung der Patienten. Das hat aber Gründe in der Ökonomie und nicht in der Wissenschaft.

Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluß aber eben nicht, das Quacksalber per se tolle Sachen machen. En gross sind es Schlangenölverkäufer.


----------



## Poulton (13. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es hat nicht ganz direkt mit Homöopathie zu tun aber ich finde durchaus das doch irgendwie auch Ablehnung von Impfungen gut zur Thematik passt, daher packe ich nachfolgendes mal mit hier rein:


Da passt auch MMS mit dazu, womit Vollidioten u.a. ihre autistische Kinder misshandeln:
Miracle Mineral Supplement (MMS): Erhebliche Gesundheitsgefahr | Verbraucherzentrale.de
Miracle Mineral Supplement – Psiram


----------



## Nightslaver (13. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Poulton schrieb:


> Da passt auch MMS mit dazu, womit Vollidioten u.a. ihre autistische Kinder misshandeln:
> Miracle Mineral Supplement (MMS): Erhebliche Gesundheitsgefahr | Verbraucherzentrale.de
> Miracle Mineral Supplement – Psiram



Man sollte ja eigentlich meinen das die Leute mal das Gehirn einschalten und kritisch werden, sobald ein Medikament verspricht ein wahres "Allheilmittel" für viele unterschiedliche Krankheiten sein zu wollen:



> Die Werbung wie auch die Homepage des "Erfinders" Jim Humble versprechen  wahre Wunder: "Für *AIDS, Hepatitis A, B und C, Malaria, Herpes,  Tuberkulose, die meisten Krebsformen und viele weitere ernste  Erkrankungen* gibt es nun eine Lösung.



Schließlich würde wohl auch keine von diesen Personen, die darauf "reinfällt", dem ganzen Glauben schenken stünde da das man den Kopf nur 1001 mal möglichst fest gegen ein nach Norden ausgerichtetes Holzbrett aus Eiche schlagen muss, um von AIDS, Hepatitis A, B und C, Malaraia, Herpes, Tuberkulose und Krebs geheilt zu werden.

Obwohl, vermutlich fänden sich selbst dafür noch ausreichend Dummköpfe, die einem das abkaufen...


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Ich bin etwas Unentschieden was Homöopathie an geht. Einerseits halte ich es für nicht nachvollziehbar, andererseits kenne ich genau ein Mittel was mir tatsächlich hilft. Unter Umständen (bzw. sehr wahrscheinlich) aber einfach nur weil das Lutschen der Tabletten schon das ist was die Wirkung erzielt:
A.Vogel: Homoeopathisches Arzneimttel  Stirnhoehlen-Tabletten
Früher dachte ich auch Mal Wetterwechsel fühlen ist absurd, als mir nach der Knie OP aber Selbiges ein Jahr lang zuverlässig bei starkem Luftdruckwechsel stechend geschmerzt hat musste ich mich da definitiv korrigieren.

Es liegt natürlich in der Natur des Menschen möglichst überall ein Muster zu finden was eine Erklärung liefert, vielleicht hat mich also auch das in beiden/einem der beiden Fällen erwischt.

P.S. Ich bin natürlich trotzdem geimpft und würde auch nie auf die Idee kommen bei ernsthaften Beschwerden den klassischen Hausarzt zu meiden.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch besteht der Verdacht das Strahlung von Handys Krebs verursachen kann:
> Wie gefaehrlich ist Handystrahlung? | Apotheken Umschau
> Allerdings gibt es da Studien und Gegenstudien. Genau weiß man das wohl noch nicht.


Mein E-Technik Prof war mal an so einer Studie Beteiligt. Problem: Es extistiert keine brauchbare Kontrollgruppe ohne Strahlenbelastung. Orte an denen keine Handymasten stehen sind auch ansonsten extrem verschieden zu der normalen "zivilisierten" Welt.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mein E-Technik Prof war mal an so einer Studie Beteiligt. Problem: Es extistiert keine brauchbare Kontrollgruppe ohne Strahlenbelastung. Orte an denen keine Handymasten stehen sind auch ansonsten extrem verschieden zu der normalen "zivilisierten" Welt.


Klar, man kann sich in einer modernen Zivilisation solchen Strahlen nicht gänzlich entziehen.
Aber man kann doch eine Kontrollgruppe nehmen, welche relativ oft ihre Handys benutzt und eine die das gar nicht oder weniger tut. Das dann über einen längeren Zeitraum untersuchen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Das ist dem Masten aber reichlich egal ob du persönlich telefonierst oder nicht. Und damit der Handy Akku lange hält wird immer versucht anteilig möglichst viel Leistung auf Seite des Masten umzusetzen.


----------



## RyzA (13. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist dem Masten aber reichlich egal ob du persönlich telefonierst oder nicht.


Achso, du meinst die Strahlenbelastung ist immer die selbe?
Unabhängig davon wie oft man sein Handy benutzt?
Auch wenn man es beim telefonieren immer direkt ans Ohr hält?

Ich telefoniere selten mit dem Handy. Und wenn mit Lautsprecher und halte es weiter weg.
Meistens schreibe ich aber in Whatsapp& Messenger. Dann ist es auch nicht nah am Kopf.


----------



## Olstyle (13. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Das Einzige was etwas ausmachen könnte(!) ist das Handy immer direkt am Körper zu transportieren.
Die paar Gespräche sind dagegen im Vergleich zu "Hintergrundbelastung" durch die Basisstationen lächerlich gering.(So zumindest mein Stand aus Studium bei 3 Profs mit entsprechendem Hintergrund + Populärwissenschaftlichen Sendungen)


----------



## DKK007 (14. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Problem: Es extistiert keine brauchbare Kontrollgruppe ohne Strahlenbelastung.



Wobei es doch eigentlich auf dem Land noch genügend Orte ohne Netz gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Einzige was etwas ausmachen könnte(!) ist das Handy immer direkt am Körper zu transportieren.


Insbesondere Männer, die das Smartphone in der Hemdtasche direkt über dem Herzen tragen, sollten dieses Verhalten überdenken. Mein Smartphone ist immer min 30cm vom Körper entfernt, nachts noch mehr. Schaden kann es nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es doch eigentlich auf dem Land noch genügend Orte ohne Netz gibt.


Nur auf irgendwelchen abgelegenen Höfen, und das Leben da ist halt auch sonst nicht mit der Stadt zu vergleichen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Wobei man auch einfach Dörfer mit und ohne Netz vergleichen kann. 

In der Stadt kommen die ganzen Abgase usw. dazu, womit eh alles verfälscht wird.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Ich lass das mal hier 
Zu MMS:
YouTube

Zu Homöopathie:
YouTube


----------



## Poulton (15. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Die Kommentare unter den Videos wieder. Abgesehen von den üblichen  Verdächtigen, die das für eine "_ganz üble Propaganda der  Farmer-Lobby_" halten und das "_ihr Kommentar ja jeden Moment  gelöscht wird_", weil "_sie die Wahrheit sagen_", noch ein paar interessante Verweise auf ähnliche  Produkte von Quacksalbern und Scharlatanen, die man vorher noch gar  nicht kannte: Jilly Juice - RationalWiki


> Jilly  Juice is a brine solution of cabbage juice, left in a warm room for  three days. According to its creator, it expunges Candida from the body,  and so by drinking a gallon of the juice every day, one can cure  themselves of virtually any ailment, including autism, cancer, HIV, Down  syndrome, and homosexuality.[2] The creator also claims that the juice  can regrow lost limbs. In reality, Jilly Juice can do none of these  things. [...]


Wo ist der Facepalm-Smilie?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es hat nicht ganz direkt mit Homöopathie zu tun aber ich finde  durchaus das doch irgendwie auch Ablehnung von Impfungen gut zur  Thematik passt, daher packe ich nachfolgendes mal mit hier rein:


Einen hab ich noch: Kreationistische Bewegung draengt an deutsche Schulen - Vermischtes - Berliner Morgenpost 
Kreationismus in deutschen Grundschullehrplaenen  | hpd
und bei der Union war und ist man ganz vorne mit dabei: Evolutionsdebatte: CDU-Politiker Althaus bietet Kreationisten ein Forum - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Hessen: Schoepfungsgeschichte im Biologieunterricht - WELT


----------



## EyRaptor (15. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*



Poulton schrieb:


> ...



suchst du den hier? ->  

Kreationismus an Schulen ... yay, das Mittelalter war eh viel doller


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Ein Teil von diesem Quatsch soll mittlerweile auch gesetzlich verboten werden, wo ich voll zustimme. 

Bundesratsinitiative: Aus fuer Homosexuellen-"Therapien"? | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2019)

*AW: Homöophatie und der Glaube an die Wirksamkeit*

Lesch hat mal wieder einen sehr guten Film zum Thema Placebos gemacht: Alles Kopfsache? Die Kraft der Selbstheilung - ZDFmediathek

Gute Pflege braucht aber auch Personal. Die Kliniken liegen sogar deutlich unter ihrem selbst berechneten Betreuungsschlüssel:
Pflegenotstand: Betreuungsschluessel ohne Wirkung | tagesschau.de


----------

